# Swine Syndicate FF



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2008)

Right now according to weather underground the temp here is 31.7 * http://www.weatherunderground.com/cgi-b ... uery=14224
With a high today of 35*.
We have a little bit of snow on the ground much of it is ice so after a few beers footing may become an issue……
Buford….the cover blew off that windy day



Therm



A keg for the boys 



Jack






And Coke



More pics to come and good luck everyone and don’t forget to call Smokilicous 800-941-5054


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2008)

Kind of reminds me of Oinktoberfest....


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 3, 2008)

looks like fun though....good luck to all!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 3, 2008)

Boy do I wish I could see those pictures.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2008)

Meat the smoke






Da boys are having a blast and doing there best on the keg


----------



## Rag1 (Feb 3, 2008)

That grill has to be new. Mine has cheesy grease clumps baked on. 
D looks like the guy on the FF T-shirt.
As usual my brisket is cooking fast. Three hours to hit 170*. Foiled the pan and now riding it up to finish.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2008)

Rag the grates are stainless steel....and I use one of those monster grill brushes to clean them.


----------



## woodman3222 (Feb 3, 2008)

where did you get the root beer from. Wondering how it tastes. I love a nice creamy root beer.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 3, 2008)

Dave, you lost the huge tree by the house?    what a shame. The pit master and pit boss look happy and having a good time!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2008)

Wegmans..it's Virgils microbrewed rootbeer.


----------



## woodman3222 (Feb 3, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Wegmans..it's Virgils microbrewed rootbeer.



Thank you. I will pick some up.


----------



## atruckerswife (Feb 3, 2008)

Looking at your angels bundled up does remind me of Oink as well.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 3, 2008)

You need to put the picture of the boys on next years T shirts Dave!  

Forget the food, which looks great, that pic gets my vote (if I had one) for the best frozen few pic!  An instant classic!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2008)

I’m done with my entry time to toss some yard bird on the pit. The one thing I didn’t realize is how tough it was to get one good pic.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 3, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I’m done with my entry time to toss some yard bird on the pit. The one thing I didn’t realize is how tough it was to get one good pic.



Very!!


----------



## Rag1 (Feb 3, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I’m done with my entry time to toss some yard bird on the pit. The one thing I didn’t realize is how tough it was to get one good pic.



Tough??? I have been working 4 straight hours trying to get mine out and still haven't got it sent.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok my pic is turned in…and after working all night and cooking today…I feel like I do after a comp..that means I’m tired, dirty and hate my turn in. On the plus side I’m tired, dirty, got to hang out with my best buds, soak up a few suds and eat some Q..all in all a pretty good day.  I just wish Bubba was here….he makes me look like a happy go lucky guy compared to him.
 

Rag give me a call I'll walk you thru the process...I know that at your age computers can be a challenge....I know you are used to a slide rule and abacas.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok I've been up for 24+ hrs ..time for bed.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 4, 2008)

Talk to you when you wake up in a couple of days.


----------



## john pen (Feb 4, 2008)

leftovers ???  Looks like you got enough ribs for 3 people !


----------

